# Mobil Wlan-Router für andere Netze freischalten?



## L0cke (2. Juli 2014)

*Mobil Wlan-Router für andere Netze freischalten?*

heho, ich habe mal eine Frage und zwar wollen wir diesen 1und1 Mobilrouter: Datenflat für Tablet bis 5 GB buchen und mobil surfen bei 1&1
mit einer Simkarte aus dem Eplus-Netz kombinieren (Aldi Talk)

Die Vermählung dürfte ja leider dank Sperre nicht so einfach sein, bei den meisten UMTS-Sticks kann man ja diese recht einfach selber aufheben, nun stellt sich mir die Frage ob es auch bei diesem Gerät eine einfache Möglichkeit gibt und ob dies jemand schoneinmal versucht hat.


Danke für euer Feedback/Hilfe

p.s. Google habe ich schon bemüht


----------



## Master451 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mobil Wlan-Router für andere Netze freischalten?*

Meinst du den Surf-Stick, den WLAN-Router für die Steckdose oder den WLAN-Mobil-Router mit Akku?
WLAN-Router für Steckdose: ZTE MF70
WLAN-Mobile-Router (Akku): ZTE MF60
Soweit ich das erkennen kann, gibt es die Router nur mit Vertrag, eigentlich haben mit Vertrag ausgelieferte Geräte nur selten einen Sim- / Netlock. Zumindest sehe ich auf der 1&1-Seite nirgendwo solch einen Punkt. Ich dachte eigentlich, dass nur Prepaid-WLAN-Sticks einen Sim-Lock haben...
Bei Geräten ohne Sim-Lock musst du ja nur nen anderen APN angeben.
Wenn es dir wirklich nur um den WLAN-Router geht, dann gibts den auch bei Amazon (http://www.amazon.de/ZTE-MF60-Wlan-Hotspot-Simlock/dp/B005H2RR34)


----------



## L0cke (19. September 2014)

*AW: Mobil Wlan-Router für andere Netze freischalten?*

danke für die Infos!


----------

